# Audi S3 8l 02m Gearbox problems



## jakobsen86 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi

i have a problem shifting gear from 1-2 on higher rpm, 6800rpm and up to 7600rpm limmet. 

I can easyly shift from 2-3 and 3-4 and so on, no problems at all. it dosent crunch it just dosent goes in gear :S

i was told the car has an Sachs clutch kit, but not sure i just know that it's not stock. the car is making 425Hk and 428Nm

Cheers Anders


----------

